# دائرة تستعمل لضعاف السمع وتعتمد على الترانزيستور



## Omar Mekkawy (22 يوليو 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

موضوعي اليوم هو دوائر الكترونية لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة 

أولاً :
دائرة تستعمل لضعاف السمع وتعتمد على الترانزيستور​​​​*عناصر الدائرة الالكترونية :*​​​​​​ترانزيستور : Bfy24​​​ترانزيستور :bfy23​​​ترانزيستور : Bfy22​​​مقاومة : 820 اوم ​​​مقاومة : 150 كيلو اوم ​​​مقاومة : 470 اوم​​​مقاومة : 56 كيلو اوم ​​​مقاومة متغيرة : 10 كيلو اوم ​​​ميكرفون​​​مكثف 2 مايكروفراد​​​
صورة الدائرة بالملفات المرفقة 
​​​


----------



## hend mohamed (5 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for your considerations


----------



## سـامر (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا عمر خالد حامد


----------



## منون22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nadal56 (26 أغسطس 2010)

1)ممكن تفسرلي اختياراتك للقيم؟ 
ألا يمكن تغيير القيم لنتحصل على نتيجة أفضل ؟2


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

hend mohamed قال:


> thanks for your considerations


 


سـامر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا عمر خالد حامد


 


منون22 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور


 


nadal56 قال:


> 1)ممكن تفسرلي اختياراتك للقيم؟
> ألا يمكن تغيير القيم لنتحصل على نتيجة أفضل ؟2



السلام عليكم 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## mr-angel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فائق حمادي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*Fyi*

Fyi


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mr-angel قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 


فائق حمادي قال:


> fyi



شكراً لكم على الردود​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
:80::80:​


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

محمدالفيومى قال:


> الف الف شكر



شكراً لك​


----------

